# HGH and appetite suppression...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Been off HGH since last weekend (not planned) -- had been on for around 3 months prior -- and have been battling through intense hunger pangs and lethargy all week. Previously, I'd had no problems being on this calorie deficit.

Does HGH suppress the appetite? Couldn't find much about this online...

DP.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

I've never heard of GH suppressing appetite. I've used GH from Jan - Aug this year and didn't notice any difference in appetite when I was on or off. Are you taking anything at the moment?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

never heard of this, what GH was you using?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Heard of the opposite way around but not this. Pharma or generic?


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

warsteiner said:


> I've never heard of GH suppressing appetite. I've used GH from Jan - Aug this year and didn't notice any difference in appetite when I was on or off. Are you taking anything at the moment?


On Testoviron Test-E, [email protected] Mast-E, and D-Hacks Anavar.



Pscarb said:


> never heard of this, what GH was you using?


Hygetropin Black Tops @ 5iu ED.



Bensif said:


> Heard of the opposite way around but not this. Pharma or generic?


Good to see you, mate -- looking ripped as ever! :beer:

Hygetropin is generic, I think?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Dark Prowler said:


> On Testoviron Test-E, [email protected] Mast-E, and D-Hacks Anavar.
> 
> Hygetropin Black Tops @ 5iu ED.
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy 

yeah it's generic. Maybe it's unrelated to the growth and just coincidence? Honestly Iv no experience of hyge black tops but pharma growth increases my appetite whilst on.

Recently upped test dose?


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Bensif said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> yeah it's generic. Maybe it's unrelated to the growth and just coincidence? Honestly Iv no experience of hyge black tops but pharma growth increases my appetite whilst on.
> 
> Recently upped test dose?


Test has stayed at 500mg PW, Mast has stayed at 400mg PW, and Anavar has stayed at 100mg ED.

Could very well be coincidence. Could be my body's way of saying I need to start upping my calories, perhaps? The only carbs I'm on ATM are green veggies, and one banana PWO. Been this way for approximately three months now. Abs have come through nicely -- not quite @Bensif style -- but a major improvement for me, nonetheless!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Haha I bet you looking good mate!

Are you having refeeds or cheat meals? Maybe your body just needs some food. I find it helps when dropping fat.

Either that or there was something in your hyge that shouldn't have been in it but who knows.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Bensif said:


> Haha I bet you looking good mate!


One day, brother. One day. 



Bensif said:


> Are you having refeeds or cheat meals? Maybe your body just needs some food. I find it helps when dropping fat.


Weekends are my cheat days. I continue my normal weekly diet, but include carbs between each meal. I do believe I need to switch things up, though, as fat loss has once again stalled (just as it did last year), so I really need to figure out how to break through this plateau this time around, and not let it get the better of me.



Bensif said:


> Either that or there was something in your hyge that shouldn't have been in it but who knows.


Could have been, though I was getting the usual GH sides... such as not being able to hold my damn toothbrush when brushing my teeth. Fun times.


----------

